# Advice on Proxxon scroll saw please



## Emt (2 Aug 2021)

Hi, this is my first post and hoping that someone can advise me on my proxxon scroll saw?
I purchased the DS 230 (baby/craft model) after returning a scheppach one to Amazon as it seemed a bit too bulky and brutal for me! 
The issue I’m having with the proxxon is getting the blades to slot into the holder at the top. There’s a small slit but it just doesn’t seem to open wide enough to easily slot the blade into? I’ve spoken to the shop and explained that we think it may be faulty (it was a display model) and we’ve got to take it in to maybe exchange it, I’m wondering if it’s worth upgrading to the DSH 2 speed model? Ive attached a photo but the slit looks smaller in reality. 

thanks


----------



## Emt (4 Aug 2021)

Returned it to the shop and upgraded to the next model up


----------



## The Watchkeeper (7 Aug 2021)

Emt said:


> Hi, this is my first post and hoping that someone can advise me on my proxxon scroll saw?
> I purchased the DS 230 (baby/craft model) after returning a scheppach one to Amazon as it seemed a bit too bulky and brutal for me!
> The issue I’m having with the proxxon is getting the blades to slot into the holder at the top. There’s a small slit but it just doesn’t seem to open wide enough to easily slot the blade into? I’ve spoken to the shop and explained that we think it may be faulty (it was a display model) and we’ve got to take it in to maybe exchange it, I’m wondering if it’s worth upgrading to the DSH 2 speed model? Ive attached a photo but the slit looks smaller in reality.
> 
> thanks


I have the DSH 2 the slit is tight but I needs to be to hold the blades. The real problem though is changing the blades over due to the flaff of messing with the Allen key I have changed the boot the a chesse headed bolt which can be tightened with a socket.


----------



## The Watchkeeper (7 Aug 2021)

The Watchkeeper said:


> I have the DSH 2 the slit is tight but I needs to be to hold the blades. The real problem though is changing the blades over due to the flaff of messing with the Allen key I have changed the boot the a chesse headed bolt which can be tightened with a socket.


Predictive text should read bolt!


----------



## Emt (7 Aug 2021)

The Watchkeeper said:


> I have the DSH 2 the slit is tight but I needs to be to hold the blades. The real problem though is changing the blades over due to the flaff of messing with the Allen key I have changed the boot the a chesse headed bolt which can be tightened with a socket.


I’ve just ordered some thumb screw/ knobs for mine, hopefully they’ll be easier


----------



## The Watchkeeper (7 Aug 2021)

Emt said:


> I’ve just ordered some thumb screw/ knobs for mine, hopefully they’ll be easier


Please let me know how you get on with these, thanks.


----------



## Emt (8 Aug 2021)

The Watchkeeper said:


> Please let me know how you get on with these, thanks.


Received them yesterday but couldnt Get them to screw tight enough to hold the blade in place. I’ve ordered some slightly longer ones to see if they’re any better?


----------



## The Watchkeeper (10 Aug 2021)

Thanks for the info. I really can't understand why Proxxon have not addressed the problem, either by using stronger bolts that the heads don't get rounded or indeed using thumb bolts! Anyway good luck with the next ones.


----------



## Emt (11 Aug 2021)

No good either unfortunately! ( not sure if you e been following my other post)?


----------



## The Watchkeeper (20 Aug 2021)

It seems that the only way around using the Allen key is to replace the bolt with one that can be tightened by a socket, which is my preference. I also am selective in choosing patterns that have the minimum of internal cuts thereby reducing the amount of times I need to loosen the blade. My next scroll saw will have the facility for a quick release blade and obviously not a Proxxon!


----------

